# Head rest is stuck!



## levenriver (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi 

I have a VW Touran, and I have put one of the headrest's on backwards and it's now stuck.

Pushing the release button has no effect, the head rest will not even budge

Any idea's on how to get it out???

And yes, I do feel dumb about putting it on the wrong way!

Cheers


----------



## Nhumphri (Mar 17, 2012)

*Did you fix this?*

How did you fix this as I've done the same thing!


----------



## Nhumphri (Mar 17, 2012)

*Solution*

The problem is caused by a spring-loaded metal catch that slips into the notch in the headrest bar on the side without a release button. You need to insert a small screwdriver or something similar next to the headrest bar to move this metal catch out of the notch before the headrest can be removed.


----------



## philipmjones (Dec 17, 2013)

*Remove the cover from the clip and it's easy...*

We did the same thing and after a lot of fiddling I found the solution. The plastic moulding which holds the headrest in place has a cover which you can prise off with a little force. That leaves the metal clip exposed so you can push it in and release the jammed headrest post.

Goodness knows why VW put a clip that you can't release without dismantling it. Good for their dealerships I suppose!


----------



## mjw7 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Thank you!*

I just stupidly reversed my headrest in my Audi Q7. Why? Thought it might be more comfortable. Well, it wasn't and I quickly realized it wasn't safe and it was stuck! I panicked, then later searched online.

I was thinking that I probably ruined my seat and would need to go into the dealer to have them repair it.

The left plastic clip on my Q7 I gently pulled off thanks to your advice and I found the metal clip that was stuck in the headrest groove. A small screw driver let me pull that back and the headrest came out.

So, all I can say is THANK YOU!


----------

